# Alternatives to bandsaw



## Devon7234 (Jan 6, 2011)

For milling lumber, specifically lumber with a circumference of between 30 and 35, are there any other options besides a band saw? Basically I've got a ton oak & cherry and need to find a way to make it dimensional on the cheap. I considered a chainsaw mill set up, but there is a ton of waste there. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

If you only have a ton, that's not enough to warrant buying anything fancy. Especially if you want to get it as you say . . . _on the cheap._ A ton of green wood is not much of a stump even, but since you only have one ton to mill, and only one ton of waste, I'd say you don't have to mill anything, and you'll still come out even. 








.


----------



## Devon7234 (Jan 6, 2011)

I meant "ton" in a figurative way. I've got "a lot."


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Alright I'll take a stab at it then. If you're talking 35 inches in circumference as you say then the diameter is 11". An 11" log is smallish especially for oak. When you say you have a ton that could be a lot to you but not a lot to a sawyer. So how about some better idea of how much you have. Do you have three or four 8'6" sawlogs or do you have three or four hundred? Because if you have a dozen or so it could be best to haul them to a sawyer. If you have 300 or 400 it could be best to have a mobile sawyer come to you, especially if you can find one that will cut on the shares whether it be halves or thrids whatever y'all decide. I've done a little mobile sawying but I wouldn't ever do it for less than half and it had to be good stuff. 

You mention CSM - if you had larger logs and lots of them as you say you do, then CSM is an option but the more you have the more determined you have to be in order to mill them with a CSM. It's intensive work not just the milling part. If you have machinery it's not as bad. 


Do you have machinery?
Is your lot easily accessible for a mobile sawyer?
Do you have an area where he can set up a landing?
Have you planned how and where to dry and store it once you mill it or have it milled?
Do you have a use for all of it or just some of it?

These are just a few questions that come to mind that you need to address before you start falling trees. Speaking of which, do you have experience falling, limbing, and bucking trees? Do you have the proper safety equipment? These are important considerations. Simply having trees or even access to them is only a small part of the equation.









.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*csm*



Devon7234 said:


> For milling lumber, specifically lumber with a circumference of between 30 and 35, are there any other options besides a band saw? Basically I've got a ton oak & cherry and need to find a way to make it dimensional on the cheap. I considered a chainsaw mill set up, but there is a ton of waste there. Anyone have any ideas?


 Lumber that wide can be sawed with a CSM. THat's what i do. There isn't alot of waste useing a csm As you will have to plane it anyway no mater what you use. So yes, there is another option. A CSM.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

If you have a "bunch" of trees and want some lumber on the cheap the best route would be to have someone come out and saw for you and pay him in lumber. The next best is to pay him to saw it for you. Thirdly you could buy your own mill (band or csm) and mill it yourself. The only other milling option is a swing saw, which I know very little about.


----------



## sawing/poolman (Feb 2, 2011)

If you do not plan on sawing for years, then dont buy a mill.Harbor freight has a band mill for 2,000 dollars.I would just pay a mill owner because you will not invest much money.I paid 25,000 for a timber king and i cut for friends and locals.Anybody who brings me logs gets half the lumber without paying me.People that keep all the lumber pay 25cents a brdft. Making a really good living with a mill is hard work.My swimming pool business pays for mine or i would be very poor.People with trees in my area all win by knowing me.We all work together to have lumber for our needs.Its like a lumber block party at my house all year. Brian


----------

